# A groom is required with a horse at all times.



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Continue*

The cart had a design floor we changed the chassis so it can turn in 90 degrees and as he was fighting about I thought about tiring his reins on the rein rail but he wanted to go so I asked him to back up and he did as doing so I was not paying attention to what was going on and the 4 wheeler jackknifed and the rear left wheel hit a rock ans in the space of a few seconds the cart fell over on its side.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Continued*

I got to his head and he started to grow I thought he was going to bolt so by luck the treats spilled out and managed to grab some I kept my cool and was well composed in this situation any rise in adrenalin I think a disaster would have unfolded worse than what it was I started to talk to him calming him down and gave him a treat then proeeeded to undo the traces from the breast colla.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I was wondering how it ended. Glad just a minor mishap.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Csontinued*

I then went one side and undid the first breaching strap and slowly came round his head and undid the second one feeding him and keeping him calm and talking to him I then released the first tilbury tug like before I went round Quincy and undid the other one then my bar owner apeared and said Christ what happend I told him it was that fast and that Quincy was ready to bolt but I defused him.
I led Quincy out of the shafts and tied him to the five bar farm gate with his lead role and me and nick uprooted the cart I said well we have found another probleml lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Continued*

So I made an almighty fuss of Quincy as he done me proud in this situation all my work has payed off and I have a great horse that will listen and I have nerves of steel in situations and Tay payed off again I'm so proud of him and we put him to again straight after and we went out for a drive in the same 4 wheeler lol good job it's an exercise one so we did 5 miles and I was happy with him so I was like this to him lol:loveshower: tats why it's important to have a groom otherwise he would be like this with a cart dragging behind him :gallop:
And what the events might have unfolded I dread to think sorry about splitting it up it keeps logging me out.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Sorry about spelling this text*

This prodidted text is a pian in the but sorry about the spelling on I pad at work.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Gosh, MV, I am so glad you both are OK! 
These things happen to the best.....

Then we sound like negative Nellies when new people want to hitch up a horse (occasionally using a homemade cart and baling string...) when they have never driven, and the horse is "ground driving just FINE".


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Turning over cart*

The 4 wheeler has a point of no return as when jackknifed as the rear wheel hit the lump of concrete it acted like an movable object on the rear wheel and the point of balance at this stage was being lost as it was reaching the falkrum tipping point.
In real terms the front wheels on the turntable helped the cart to free wheel allowing the cart to over balance so it's a pivotal point in relation to the rear wheel being heald against the concreat.
It has been a learning curve in my years of driving and it goes to show how things can happen and can get out of controls in the blink of an eye.
I'll give you a prime example of tricky.
I had my show cart at the barn on another livery yard and I came back from a drive there was a livery her horse decided to scratch and bent its head down and got its mouth fought in the strop leather by its tusk teeth and was over bent sideways and ready to rear up and fall over in shear panic.
I asked tricky to woah and stand and I opened the back door got out and closed it behind me.
He thought I was back on board and decided to walk into the yard the near side wheel rode up the gate post and rolled the cart over this was a 2 wheeler.
He started to drag it I asked him to woah he stopped and that's because no groom again lol I got him out and got the cart righted and had a big repair bill as the mudgard was damaged and had to be steam bent I found a carrage restorer and had it fixed.
Tricky did what he thought was right in thinking I'm back so it's not his fault at all.
Yes driving has its pit falls and life is a learning curve and yes axedents do happen as long as every ones safe and no real damage is done be thankful for that.
I have been driving for a long time and I will say this I don't know every thing and I'll never will it takes a long time to prepare a horse and bring him to your way of thinking.
It pays off as this avoids major disasters and what might have unfolded damaged 3rd party property cars and a horse run down by a car dragging a cart.
I'm lucky to be gifted by a horse that listens and pays attention with the aid of titbits oh yes they saved the day I'd sooner pay a dime for a titbit than a mega dollar law suit any day.
To all drivers happy driving and be safe you hear.
Many thanks michael.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*To green tree and churumbeque.*

To churumbque and green tree thanks for you for yor kind words were ok and no harm done the concert was an emovable object but with the 5th wheel also said laying a role in the timing point to. 
The shafts stayed levle thanks to the tilbury tugs that did there job for a 4 wheeler so the horse shafts were in an l shape so to speak or 90 degrease engine that being dragged along with a bolting horse.
We did the right thing picked every thing up dusted it down and carried on like it did not happen its best that way for the horse to.
This has been a learning curve like I have said of what could and has happend.
:apple:


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

greentree: I have to say, y'all who drive have to have some of the greatest patience for beginners. In 10 years of riding I had never driven before my coach let us drive one of her horses (in a lesson of course!!). It took the first 30 minutes for her to teach us how to hitch up a cart without killing somebody.


----------

